# New Schecter C-8



## swayman (May 10, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Just bought one of these puppies.







Hasn't arrived yet, but got it for a steal (considering that here in Australia they're $2,400 AUD & I picked it up for $1,200 AUD on Ebay new). Can't wait though, I have played one but couldn't justify $2400 at the time.

So I'm looking into pickups at the moment (as posted in the pickups section). I'm probably going to go for the Lundgren M8 pickups eventually, that is when I decide that the stock 808 pickups are crap.

The guy I bought it from also apparently has 6 black & 6 white C-8s coming his way soon. If I like playing my red one enough when it get's here I may just buy one of each!


----------



## liamh (May 10, 2009)

Nice, thats a beautiful guitar


----------



## Ishan (May 10, 2009)

If you plan on changing the pickups look at this : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...id-bkp-custom-mounting-ring-lots-of-pics.html


----------



## Apophis (May 10, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Harry (May 10, 2009)

1200 Aussie bucks

What an amazing deal man wow!


----------



## swayman (May 10, 2009)

Harry said:


> 1200 Aussie bucks
> 
> What an amazing deal man wow!



He's got 2 more in stock if you know anyone who's interested.


----------



## 006 (May 10, 2009)

swayman said:


> So I'm looking into pickups at the moment (as posted in the pickups section). I'm probably going to go for the Lundgren M8 pickups eventually, that is when I decide that the stock 808 pickups are crap.



You will hate the 808's. At least in the bridge, I promise you that.



swayman said:


> The guy I bought it from also apparently has 6 black & 6 white C-8s coming his way soon. If I like playing my red one enough when it get's here I may just buy one of each!



WAIT. Are you saying Schecter is releasing a black and a white version of the C8 too!?!?!?!?!?!? PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 10, 2009)

Sick, good to hear they are releasing white and black ones too.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 10, 2009)

Nice on!!  Look forward to seeing pics of it when it arrives


----------



## swayman (May 10, 2009)

006 said:


> You will hate the 808's. At least in the bridge, I promise you that.
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT. Are you saying Schecter is releasing a black and a white version of the C8 too!?!?!?!?!?!? PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.



Yeah, the guy that I bought my red one off said he'll be getting 6 black & 6 white in the not too distant future. I'll be following it up, I've asked him to email me when he gets them & I'll post here about it. Can't find any pics, but I'm sure they'll look brutal.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 10, 2009)

Im gathering you bought it off US ebay? If not, how did that slip through my constant ebay Australia screening ha ha 

Watch out for customs they slap you with a hefty "Releasing" fee for anything worth over $1000 AU thats shipped to into the country. Happened when i bought my Rg1527 from an ss.org member from England, i had to pay like $260 roughly

Nice score man!


----------



## schecter007 (May 10, 2009)

what the fuck man, i rape ebay looking for 7s and type in schecter atleast twice a day and never seen this pop up  let alone any 8... fuck


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 11, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> what the fuck man, i rape ebay looking for 7s and type in schecter atleast twice a day and never seen this pop up  let alone any 8... fuck



 My thoughts exactly


----------



## swayman (May 12, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Im gathering you bought it off US ebay? If not, how did that slip through my constant ebay Australia screening ha ha
> 
> Watch out for customs they slap you with a hefty "Releasing" fee for anything worth over $1000 AU thats shipped to into the country. Happened when i bought my Rg1527 from an ss.org member from England, i had to pay like $260 roughly
> 
> Nice score man!



Dude sent me a message saying he was going to mark it as 2nd hand, under $300 & a gift, negating customs... YAY!



schecter007 said:


> what the fuck man, i rape ebay looking for 7s and type in schecter atleast twice a day and never seen this pop up  let alone any 8... fuck



Keep checking this guy out.

eBay Store - STRINGS AND THINGS GUITAR WHOLESALE: GUITARS, CASES


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 12, 2009)

swayman said:


> Dude sent me a message saying he was going to mark it as 2nd hand, under $300 & a gift, negating customs... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats awesome dude! Props for avoiding customs . They're bastards, trying to stop people with GAS getting a good deal i tell ya .

I was glad i didnt have to pay customs on my Agile, made it a even sweeter deal.

How long til this puppy is in your hands? The wait must be killing you


----------



## Lankles (May 12, 2009)

Holy crap, so keen.

Edit: Duke, how did you get your Agile? I was pretty intent on one myself but Rondo doesn't ship here.


----------



## swayman (May 12, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Thats awesome dude! Props for avoiding customs . They're bastards, trying to stop people with GAS getting a good deal i tell ya .
> 
> I was glad i didnt have to pay customs on my Agile, made it a even sweeter deal.
> 
> How long til this puppy is in your hands? The wait must be killing you



He just posted it yesterday, and he said to plan for a 4-6 day wait. I'm ok now, but I'm sure that 2 or 3 days from now I'll be sprinting to my front door anytime I think I've heard a knock...


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 12, 2009)

Lankles said:


> Holy crap, so keen.
> 
> Edit: Duke, how did you get your Agile? I was pretty intent on one myself but Rondo doesn't ship here.



How long ago did you try?

I just bought it off the Rondo Music website . It was pretty quick too, took about 5 business days to get here with FedEx. It was all in tact too, no shipping mishaps.
Rondo doesnt ship guitars outside the US unless you buy a case which is  from them. One of the best decisions i have made, with shipping and the case it only cost me $1040 AU 

Only problem for you my friend is waiting for the next run. 
I saw a charcoal duel standard on the site today, that will probably go quick though


----------



## Lankles (May 12, 2009)

Ah, didn't realize the compulsory case business. 

I should probably have saved enough by the time there's a few more to choose from.

That 28 5/8 scale wins it for me over the Schecter.


----------



## replete (May 12, 2009)

I have the Schecter C8 hellraiser, and I love it.The Black Cherry is finish, but I would've liked black.

I'm planning on adding a third bare knuckles/lundgren m8 passive pickup to it. Not sure on routing it though :S


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (May 12, 2009)

swayman said:


> Hey Guys,
> The guy I bought it from also apparently has 6 black & 6 white C-8s coming his way soon.


----------



## swayman (May 12, 2009)

replete said:


> I have the Schecter C8 hellraiser, and I love it.The Black Cherry is finish, but I would've liked black.
> 
> I'm planning on adding a third bare knuckles/lundgren m8 passive pickup to it. Not sure on routing it though :S



Have you played the Ibanez 8? I find the neck feels too wide for me, whereas the Schecter is fatter but not as wide. Does that sound right or is it all in my head?



G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


>



Hopefully not...


----------



## awesomeaustin (May 13, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


>



from Schecter's website:
"Watch for limited quantities of Gloss Black and Gloss White C-8's; available early June."


Nice score, I really dug the C-8 when I played at NAMM!


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 13, 2009)

If you don't like it I will take it offf your hands


----------



## 006 (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if the black and white models will be HellRaiser as well? Same price (lower since it's not quilted top maybe)? 

I'm excited about the black and white models, the cherry, nor quilted maple yuck!, just isn't my cup of tea. As much as I'm sick of black guitars, the white one would be reallllly appealing I think.

I want pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swayman (May 13, 2009)

006 said:


> Does anyone know if the black and white models will be HellRaiser as well? Same price (lower since it's not quilted top maybe)?
> 
> I'm excited about the black and white models, the cherry, nor quilted maple yuck!, just isn't my cup of tea. As much as I'm sick of black guitars, the white one would be reallllly appealing I think.
> 
> I want pics!!!!!!!!!



The guy I bought it off told me the black & white are Hellraisers too. Not sure about price though.

I don't know if it's an age thing, but I've become quite partial to white guitars also...

Red definitely isn't my first colour choice, but I do like it none the less.

Hopefully when the guy I bought the red one off gets the black & white ones I'll have the cash to get one of each! After all, 2 guitars from him = 1 if I buy it here in Aus.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 13, 2009)

swayman said:


> Hopefully when the guy I bought the red one off gets the black & white ones I'll have the cash to get one of each! After all, 2 guitars from him = 1 if I buy it here in Aus.



Do it man! Then you can decide which 2 colours you like best and sell the least favourite and make a tidy profit


----------



## replete (May 14, 2009)

My black cherry is such eye candy, everyone who's seen me play loves looking at it. haha


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 14, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


>




... You realize Schecter has stated they're going to do runs of black and white C-8s, right? We had conformation on this subject when the C-8 was announced dude


----------



## AgileLefty (May 15, 2009)

a friend of mine owns a music shop and is a schecter dealer. he has confirmed to me that they ABSOLUTELY will be making white and black C-8 Hellraisers.


----------



## swayman (May 18, 2009)

It's official, I have my new Schecter C-8!

Arrived to day whilst at work, sped like a demon to get to the post office to collect it. Just about to plug it in for the first time!!! 

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics...



















So all I need now is to get some good 8 string pickups & I'll be set!


----------



## Shredcow (May 18, 2009)

Nice!

Chill on the pup choice!  Who knows, you might find some redeeming tone in those 808s... give it a couple of weeks!


----------



## swayman (May 18, 2009)

Shredcow said:


> Nice!
> 
> Chill on the pup choice!  Who knows, you might find some redeeming tone in those 808s... give it a couple of weeks!



Tru dat. I'll fiddle a little with my POD settings over the next few weeks, they just have no crunch. Plays bloody well for something with so many strings...


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 18, 2009)

Congrats! Nice choice in an 8!


----------



## schecter007 (May 18, 2009)

so now that its in oz how much you gunna sell it to me for? hahaha


----------



## swayman (May 18, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> so now that its in oz how much you gunna sell it to me for? hahaha



Dude seriously, $1200AUD all up from Ebay straight to your door. He's CHEAP!


----------



## DaveCarter (May 18, 2009)

Nice score


----------



## Harry (May 18, 2009)

Great stuff, congrats!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 18, 2009)

Looks stunning 

I wouldnt mind having a play on one of these at some point, i have always loved the aesthetics of Schecter models, i might have to give the neck dimensions another chance 

Call me weird but i'm quite content with the 808's, they sound incredible on clean, even though they have a little bit too much presence for my liking. But not so much that i am entirely desperate to swap them out.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (May 19, 2009)

006 said:


> WAIT. Are you saying Schecter is releasing a black and a white version of the C8 too!?!?!?!?!?!? PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...lraisers-to-be-available-in-a-few-months.html

I posted about this back in February. The red was the first, then black and white. From what I gathered, it seemed as if they wanted to see how the black cherry did. 

If I had a choice, I would take the white in a heartbeat. I would almost be tempted to sell mine for the white. Although, I received quite the stunning black cherry one....


----------



## TMM (May 19, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> I posted about this back in February. The red was the first, then black and white.



Yeah, I can't wait to see a black C8... this pic helps me imagine it:


----------



## keeper006 (Jun 25, 2009)

The black and white ones are the Blackjack ATX models...
Schecter 2009 DIAMOND SERIES Blackjack ATX C-8 Aged Black Satin 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 26, 2009)

That is false. There are black and white hellraiser C-8's too.

Product Categories


----------



## liamh (Jun 26, 2009)

Look's damn fine.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow its expensive in Australia! I paid much less new here for the same guitar. Nice guitar by the way.


----------



## keeper006 (Jun 26, 2009)

I apologize. I was just trying to share some info on the ones I had found and had not seen the HR listed in those colors.


----------

